# How did your new GT or LT do



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

To everyone who bought a new GT or LT tractor how do you like it and how did it do. Did it do everything you needed it to do, any problems with it. Would you buy something diffent if you had it to do over.
Jody


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Bought a new JD LX 277 this spring to replace the Cub Cadet 782 that I have used for 22 years.
Got the 48C deck with it. I was pleasantly surprised at the great job it did. This year was a bumper crop year for grass around here. I have to say that the little 17 horse JD is one of the better mowing machines I have ever used. It handled the slopes around here quite will with the hydrostatic transmission and the deck did an excellent job of cutting. If it lasts as long as the cub cadet did, I will be quite pleased.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I bought an L130 one month into mowing season to replace an 8 year old 12.5/39 Sentinal (MTD). Glad I did it and I love the new tractor.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought a Craftsman DLT 3000 Briggs ELS in August. Have used it to mow every weekend, pulled my fathers in laws spike aerator while mowing one weekend, pulled the 125# Agri Fab spreader to put down lime, fertilizer, then seed. It has been great. I really like it, and for the money $1699 on sale, I think, a good buy.

It was a floor model, I had to tighten the gauge wheels, and steering wheel, but the deck was level, had the proper amount of oil etc. I did the 2 hour oil change. I have added the Craftsman bumper, and an hour meter.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Well my GT5000*

has only been used to cut grass...it does that pretty well. 
But then again so does my other craftsman 19HP B&S - haha
Hopefully will be using it for much more stuff soon. I love the quality and build of the it and the great Kohler engine. (minus the backfire/idling issue) 

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

simplicity Prestige 20 HP 50" Deck

Love it, cuts great, has plenty of power. The diff lock and ACT is a MUST. I use it all the time as my yard has lots of slopes/hills & wet patches. 
plan to snow throw with it so will get plenty of use out of the machine.. have 40 hours on it so far this season.. no major problems... 
used mostly for cutting and pulling loam/gravel/mulch/aerator



sj


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

*gt5000*

well my gt replaced a 10 year mtd which looked new and run good but was having deck problems w/cracks and such u know little things well the GT is a great machine big step up from the mtd (ya i know anything is...) but the moment u sit on the seat u know your on a nice machine. cuts fantastic, 50" deck awesome
pulls sweeper,box blade,cart loaded to the noogies,power up the kazooo i realllly like this little tank


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Must be good*

The GT5000 looks like a big seller at sears this year its sure is a nice red.
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

GT5000. Absolutely flawless. I tweaked the deck for a flatter cut and adjusted the gauge wheels. Thats it so far. other than routine maintenance.

I am still using my ZTR for the big areas, but the 60" deck can't manuever in the woods out back. Too many obstacles. The 5000 with tight turning radius just kicks butt.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well after using a JD 180 w/38" deck since 1987 or so to do the majority of the grass cutting where its necessary or nicer to have a decent cut, and using my Ford 1720 w/54" bush hog to maintain the field and rest of ther grass I am certainly glad I sprung for the new GX335 w/54" deck this year. Only thing I can kick myself about is not buying it sooner. The larger Ford tears up too much grass with Ag type rear and ribbed front tires, and its certainly not manuverable or speedy, and then the cut is typical bush hog. The JD tried to do all it was tasked with however it was starting to tshow its age, and to be honest, it IMHO was not designed to do what I was asking it to do, even though it did it. It used to take me 2 days to cut what I usually cut, and with the amouont of rain fall this year it seemed like I was spending more time in the tractor seat and trimming grass than doing anything else. Along comes the GX 335. My total time is now reduced to approximately 2 1/2 to 3 hours to cut what I cut before. Manuverability is superb, and ride is like a caddy compared to a Yugo. I can actually straighten up when I am finished, only takes about 1 full tank of fuel, no more sore left arm from deck raising and lowering, and sore shoulders from steering. Less time in the seat, more time in my shop tinkering on other projects. I can actually keep ahead of the grass, and my place has never looked this good, as I use the GX 335 to cut everything now. I can get closer to obstacles, make fewer passes and use less fuel.

The new tractor along with the speed in which I actually sold my old 180 left me ina sort of bind in regards to getting up my pinestraw, as the boot adapter will not fit the newer 54" deck, and I don't have everything or the amount of time to make a new boot to deck adapter for the new deck at this time, so its hand rakeing or windrowing it or blow the straw onto a tarp this season, but hopefully by the time spring rolls around the new deck boot adapter is ready to go and the vac trailer can once again be used. One more time doing it the hard way to get pinestraw up is a small price to pay for the ability to run a tractor in comfort and speed like the GX 335 gives.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Ok now i will post*

This year i bought a Cub Cadet 1525 to give my 31 year old Snapper Comet a break and it looks like this is the only year that they will make them. But its the one for me it has been a great LT and i would buy another in a heart beat.
Jody:usa:


----------

